# Urdu, Hindi: بے دردی / ( बेदर्दी ) / bedardii -- as an adjective?



## MonsieurGonzalito

Friends,

I found "bedardii" in the Oxford Urdu dictionary as a nominal phrase meaning: _pitilessness, callousness, apathy, etc._
It is used in the context of a famous song, "kaaTe na kaTe" (one of the many with that name), of which Coke Studio Pakistan made a recent, modern arrangement.

ہائے ہائے میں تو مر گئی بے دردی تیرے پیار میں​ 
हाए हाए मैं तो मर गयी बेदर्दी तेरे प्यार में            
haae haae maiN to mar gayii bedardii tere pyaar meN

The idea of the verse is clear: a woman says that she will die because of his apathy

My question is: can _bedardii_ also be used as an attributive/adjective?

Then, it would be something like:

_Alas, alas, you callous, I just died in your love!_

Can _bedardii _be used this way, or I am missing the structure of the sentence completely?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alfaaz

Yes. In this context it is being used as an adjective and the English translation in captions/subtitles reflects this as well: _cruel beloved_. 

Relevant entry in Urdu Lughat:



> دردی - صف
> ہم درد
> ...
> کوئی دردی مری فریاد کا شنوا نہ ہوا
> مجھے دیتا جو تسلی کوئی ایسا نہ ملا
> ( ۱۹۷۵ ، خروشِ خم ، ۱۲۲ )


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thanks, @Alfaaz


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Out of curiosity, does "صف" stand for *صِفَت* (adjective) in the entry above? I knew "ص" alone did.


----------



## Alfaaz

Yes.


----------



## littlepond

The most famous song (in Indian-Pakistani world) probably with the word is "bedardii baalmaa tujh ko meraa man yaad kartaa hai".


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

I recently stumbled into
धोकेबाज़ी / دھوکے بازی / dhokebaazii
धोकेबाज़ / دھوکے~باز / dhokebaaz
which I believe follows the same pattern.

dhokebaaz / dhokebaazii seem to be adjectives in masculine and female forms respectively: _defrauding, cheating, deceiving_
dhokebaazii can also be the abstract noun: _fraud, deception_

Example, from the song "Agar Tum Saath Ho":

_mujhe lagtaa hai ki baateN dil kii / hotii lafzoN kii dhokhebaazii
It seems to me that the chit-chat of the heart are words of deception_


----------



## Frau Moore

Why dhoke-baazii should be an adjective in this example sentence? At least Platts lists it as noun (I followed his way of writing it with "-"), deceit, fraud, imposture etc. . So - a noun in the function of a noun.

In the example "bedardii baalmaa" given above however, it seems that the noun "bedaardii" works ans an adjective.

But let´s wait for the native speakers´ comments.


----------



## littlepond

धोकेबाज़ी cannot function as an adjective. In your translation, it should be "deception of words"!


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

OK, then there was no pattern there.
Thanks, @Frau Moore, @littlepond


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

I have an additional question, just out of curiosity: 
Does the metaphor of "being callous" (i.e, having a spot of thick skin, and by extension, being insensitive) translate well into Hindustani?
In other words, whatever the word for "callus" is, can also be used to convey (sentimental, general) insensitivity?


----------



## littlepond

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> I have an additional question, just out of curiosity:
> Does the metaphor of "being callous" (i.e, having a spot of thick skin, and by extension, being insensitive) translate well into Hindustani?
> In other words, whatever the word for "callus" is, can also be used to convey (sentimental, general) insensitivity?



Yes, "moTii khaal honaa" (literally having a "fat skin") is a well-used expression for someone not very sensitive. But being not very sensitive can also mean stubbornness, not just insensitivity. "moTii chamRii honaa" also exists.

I didn't know till now though that "callous" has anything to do with the skin, having not known the word "callus".


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Excellent, thanks, @littlepond.


----------



## Stranger_

How would you say "painless childbirth" without using the English word "epidural" or any other English word for that matter? 

In Persian we say "زایمان بی درد zaaymaan-e bii-dard" which literally means > painless childbirth


----------



## desi4life

Stranger_ said:


> How would you say "painless childbirth" without using the English word "epidural" or any other English word for that matter?
> 
> In Persian we say "زایمان بی درد zaaymaan-e bii-dard" which literally means > painless childbirth



Here are a couple of suggestions:

Hindi - “dard ke binaa prasav”
Urdu - “dard ke binaa vilaadat”


----------

